# Re opening of train line from Dublin to Navan



## hwin1 (22 Aug 2012)

Hi everybody, I was just wondering if anybody here knows if the train line to Navan from Dublin is re opening as I am looking at a property there and I don't drive. Thanks in advance for any help and advice offered.


----------



## STEINER (22 Aug 2012)

according to irishrail the extension to Navan has been deferred.

[broken link removed]


----------



## hwin1 (23 Aug 2012)

thank you Steiner.


----------



## alexandra123 (23 Aug 2012)

It was meant to be done by 2015 but it could be 2020 for all anyone knows now
[broken link removed]


----------



## theoneill (23 Aug 2012)

I wouldn't hold my breath. But given the increases in the cost of private transportation perhaps there will be local pressure put on the politicians. Personally I can't see it happening before 2020. But I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## T McGibney (23 Aug 2012)

My earlier, partly tongue-in-cheek, comment seems to have been deleted for some reason but my main points remain:

- the rail line won't be built for donkeys years, and it will only ever be built when politically expedient.
- it could well be a white elephant - it certainly will be if/when they levy high car parking charges at the station in Navan.

The new M3 parkway at Dunboyne hasn't exactly set the world alight, at least yet.


----------



## flattea2 (23 Aug 2012)

Wouldn't hold my breath either. Noel Dempsey was pushing this when Minister for Transport so there is not the same political weight behind it now.

Bus Service from Navan is quite good though.


----------



## Hillsalt (23 Aug 2012)

The Galway to Limerick line cost over €100million but only 95 people use it per day. The journey is quicker by car since the opining of the M19 motorway.

Similarly, the M6 motorway from Galway to Dublin makes the journey by car less than 2 hours - without breaking the speed limit. The train journey is longer.
In fact, the motorway has all but closed down Galway Airport. 


[broken link removed]


----------



## Purple (24 Aug 2012)

hwin1 said:


> Hi everybody, I was just wondering if anybody here knows if the train line to Navan from Dublin is re opening as I am looking at a property there and I don't drive. Thanks in advance for any help and advice offered.



I think if you studied engineering and manufacturing and then designed and built a car from scratch in your garage then learned to drive it you'd be on the road before the Dublin Navan rail line was open.


----------



## Purple (24 Aug 2012)

Hillsalt said:


> The Galway to Limerick line cost over €100million but only 95 people use it per day. The journey is quicker by car since the opining of the M19 motorway.
> 
> Similarly, the M6 motorway from Galway to Dublin makes the journey by car less than 2 hours - without breaking the speed limit. The train journey is longer.
> In fact, the motorway has all but closed down Galway Airport.
> ...



More money wasted on rural politically driven projects. 
We don't have the population density (like they have in GB) or through-flow from other countries (like they have on the main-land) to justify a heavy rail infrastructure. 
What would €100 million plus the running costs do for rural bus services?


----------



## T McGibney (24 Aug 2012)

Purple said:


> What would €100 million plus the running costs do for rural bus services?



Keep it going for 27 weeks. 

(CIE Subvention €193million in 2010, from figures in Annual Report: [broken link removed])


----------



## Purple (24 Aug 2012)

T McGibney said:


> Keep it going for 27 weeks.
> 
> (CIE Subvention €193million in 2010, from figures in Annual Report: [broken link removed])



Yea, then add the cost of running the rail service.


----------



## T McGibney (24 Aug 2012)

I know. The entire public transport network in Ireland is a useless money pit. Even massive sums like €100m get lost in the ether.


----------



## tonyray222 (24 Aug 2012)

I do believe in the event you researched executive and also producing and developed and also created a vehicle coming from scuff within your storage area next realized to operate a vehicle that would certainly be traveling ahead of the Dublin Navan railroad series has been available.


----------



## Time (24 Aug 2012)

It is not going to happen as the alignment of the railway has been severed by the M3.


----------



## Purple (24 Aug 2012)

tonyray222 said:


> I do believe in the event you researched executive and also producing and developed and also created a vehicle coming from scuff within your storage area next realized to operate a vehicle that would certainly be traveling ahead of the Dublin Navan railroad series has been available.



That's what I said! (I think)


----------



## Protocol (24 Aug 2012)

Note that there is an existing railway line from Navan to Drogheda, where it joins the main Dublin-Belfast line.

Several freight trains use it daily, carrying ore from Tara mines to Dublin port.

I suggest that this line be upgraded to cope with pax traffic.  This means no land acquistion costs or planning issues.

The typical IE repsonse to this is that Connolly can't cope with extra trains.


----------



## Purple (24 Aug 2012)

tonyray222 said:


> I do believe in the event you researched executive and also producing and developed and also created a vehicle coming from scuff within your storage area next realized to operate a vehicle that would certainly be traveling ahead of the Dublin Navan railroad series has been available.



That's what I said! (I think)


----------

